# Preg after Chemical. Scared!!!



## musicmomma

Hello ladies,

I recently had a chemical pregnancy, literally a few weeks ago around 4 weeks along. My doctor said it was completely fine to try right away as I got my period on time. So my husband and I tried again this month and here I am back in the same boat as last month. I took the early response test (4 days til I should get my period) and the test said positive! It was extremely positive, the 2 lines are pretty much the same darkness. Much different then last month when the line was fairly faint. I am so incredibly nervous and scared that this pregnancy will end in the same fate. I want this baby so badly that I'm scared it will be a loss and I took the first one very hard. My husband told me not to do the early response test because I was so upset when I have the chemical pregnancy that he said if I had just waited I wouldn't of ever known I was pregnant in the first place. He is not a worrier, and hes very laid back about us ttc because he says we shouldn't put pressure on ourselves. Of course he is right, but I'm a control freak and I needed to know if I was or wasn't so I took one. I'm so thrilled but again very nervous! Advice?! I hope I don't have another loss :(


----------



## elohcin

I don't have any advice (I'm still trying to figure out how to approach early pregnancy "normally", as in, the way it was before I lost babies), but I wish you the best. I'm so sorry about your loss, it's a very difficult thing to go through no matter how early it happens.


----------



## grace10209

musicmomma said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I recently had a chemical pregnancy, literally a few weeks ago around 4 weeks along. My doctor said it was completely fine to try right away as I got my period on time. So my husband and I tried again this month and here I am back in the same boat as last month. I took the early response test (4 days til I should get my period) and the test said positive! It was extremely positive, the 2 lines are pretty much the same darkness. Much different then last month when the line was fairly faint. I am so incredibly nervous and scared that this pregnancy will end in the same fate. I want this baby so badly that I'm scared it will be a loss and I took the first one very hard. My husband told me not to do the early response test because I was so upset when I have the chemical pregnancy that he said if I had just waited I wouldn't of ever known I was pregnant in the first place. He is not a worrier, and hes very laid back about us ttc because he says we shouldn't put pressure on ourselves. Of course he is right, but I'm a control freak and I needed to know if I was or wasn't so I took one. I'm so thrilled but again very nervous! Advice?! I hope I don't have another loss :(


Hi there
I just wanted to say CONGRATS on getting pregnant again so quickly. I am going through a chemical right now, my beta levels are dropping, no bleeding yet but I am hopeful that I, like you, will be able to conceive again right away.
I 10000% understand how you feel and I am sure I will feel the EXACT same way once I get another bfp. The only thing i can suggest is that you try to think positive positive thoughts.............
If this baby is healthy and meant to be, then the pregnancy will stick! 
Think positive and good luck and keep me POSTED!!!!!!!!

Also, if you dont mind me asking, with your chemical, did you bleed right away or did you need to wait for your hcg to go down first? im just wondering what to expect next?


----------



## xtlcx

hi i had a chemical in June and my test then was quite light but this one is really dark. Im tryin to stay positive but its really hard. My Hubby is exactly like yours but I needed to know if I was again. holding off ringing the midwife tho as last time she rang a couple of weeks after i had the chemical.

sending loads of sticky dust Xx


----------



## musicmomma

Thanks so much ladies, I am so happy to find other people to talk to who completely understand! Not that I am happy anyone had to go through this, and I hope the best for everyone! But with my chemical I had taken a test on friday and the line was very faint and then took another one on saturday and it was even lighter and then by the time monday came around (the day I was supposed to get my period) the line was almost non existent. I got a blood test that very same day because by the time the after noon came around I had started bleeding. It all happened very quickly for me, I had literally no pregnancy hormone by the time I had my blood test the doctor said. In a way, I wish I hadn't taken the FRER test because I would have just thought I got my period, but I'm glad to know I am fertile! I wish you the very very best, and I have heard several times after you have a chemical or a loss, your body is already prepped for pregnancy so your levels are up, so I hope everyone gets a bump this month!


----------



## xtlcx

I think its just us women who are impatient to know straight away if your pregnant. I know I did, tested 4days early in June and 3days after that I had the chemical. This time round Im not quite sure of my dates but I still tested early even tho OH said to wait until Sunday


----------

